# Dp/eib



## alfa75turbo (8 März 2018)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich habe aus einer Lagerräumung einen DP/EIB Koppler abgestaubt.
Jetzt hab ich versucht eine GSD und eine ETS Datei dafür downzuloaden musste aber feststellen
dass ich diesbezüglich nichts finde.
Auch ein Beispielprojekt ist nirgens zu finden. Ich weiß dass das Ding uralt und abgekündigt ist
möchte aber trotzdem ein wenig spielen damit. 

Hat jemand vielleicht noch die GSD, die ETS und das Beispielprojekt liegen ?

LG Andreas


----------



## Softi79 (8 März 2018)

Hast du ein Bild von dem Teil, Hersteller Typenbezeichnung etc.?


----------



## alfa75turbo (9 März 2018)

Softi79 schrieb:


> Hast du ein Bild von dem Teil, Hersteller Typenbezeichnung etc.?




Siemens 6GK1415-0AA01 DP/ EIB Link

Das ist ein uraltes Teil das schon längst abgekündigt ist. Ich dachte nur eventuell hat ja noch wer was.


----------



## Softi79 (9 März 2018)

Schau mal hier
https://support.industry.siemens.co...rface-6gk1-415-2aa10/51768?page=0&pageSize=10

Wenn das Gerät noch original Verpackt ist, dann sollte da eine Diskette dabei sein, bze. Verusch mal Kontakt mit den Ebay-Verkäufern aufzunehmen möglicherweise schickt dir jemand den Inhalt der Diskette per Mail

Parallel habe ich unseren Siemens Support angeschrieben, sobald ich etwas bekomme, melde ich mich.

Die Dokumentation findest du unter
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/document/2752208/dp-eib-link?dti=0&lc=de-WW

Gruß Softi


----------



## alfa75turbo (9 März 2018)

Softi79 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier
> https://support.industry.siemens.co...rface-6gk1-415-2aa10/51768?page=0&pageSize=10
> 
> Gruß Softi



Dort gehts um einen DP/ASi Link. Ich Suche alles über einen DP/Eib Link.
Das Gerät ist nicht originalverpackt.

BG Andreas


----------



## Softi79 (9 März 2018)

*GSD-Datei für 6GK14150AA01*

Anhang anzeigen 40719

Hier die gewünschten Dateien.... Auf die Siemens Hotline war mal wieder verlass 


Viel Spaß damit


----------



## alfa75turbo (11 März 2018)

Softi79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 40719
> 
> Hier die gewünschten Dateien.... Auf die Siemens Hotline war mal wieder verlass
> Viel Spaß damit



Vielen Danke dafür, das hilft mir sehr. Angeblich hat es auch noch ein Beispielprojekt gegeben für S7.
Eventuell hat das ja auch noch jemand. Das war anscheinend früher auf der Support Seite von Siemens 
zu Download. Falls nicht ist es aber auch nicht so tragisch.

LG Andreas


----------

